# Anyone know anything about Dyna-Glo gas grills?



## shred (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm in the market to replace my 2-burner, Charbroil Infrared grill (actually, I was in the market to replace it the day I bought it).  I want to do it right this time, but there are still some budgetary concerns.  I'm (of course) in love with Weber but I'm looking on Amazon.com and it seems like Dyna-Glo is getting... well... glowing reviews.

Anyone on here have any experience with these grills?  I can pick up the 60,000 BTU, 4-burner for about $300 less than the 4-burner Weber I was looking at.  Will I regret it?

Thanks!


----------



## smokyjon (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a Dyna Glow kerosene heater. It is top quality. No smoke, no odors, built well.....I know it isn;t a gas grill, but it is the same company, so I would expect it to be of decent consumer quality.


----------



## shred (Jun 19, 2013)

Appreciated the info.  I took the leap and the grill came today.  Other than some cosmetic damage from either shipping or packing, it seems solid.  I'll post updates when I toss my first couple steaks on it tomorrow!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## pawn657 (Jun 24, 2013)

Did you get it put together and have you used it yet? Saw the same grill and like you can not justify $700 for a Weber. Would be interested in your opinion on this grill before I pull the trigger.


----------



## shred (Jun 24, 2013)

I did.  I ran into some serious frustration.  It seemed to cook well (obviously, there is a learning curve) but see below for an email I sent the manufacturer about some very serious issues I ran into.  Haven't heard back yet.

-------------

I wanted to let you know how utterly displeased I am with my grill purchase.  Cosmetic damage as well has hazardous results upon igniting for the first time have made me want to make you aware of my experience.

I was leaning toward Weber but the positive reviews I read on various forums (on which I may leave my own feedback based on your response) and price difference ultimately led me to purchase your 4-burner DGA480BSP model from Amazon.

It arrived double boxed with no damage to either the shipping box nor the original packaging inside.

However - once I began assembling I found several areas with very obvious cosmetic damage (photos attached of a couple).  When I went to attach the oven to the base I noticed the control panel seemed to be off kilter.  I didn't think much of it... just another cosmetic disappointment.

I covered the grill and didn't light it until the following day (yesterday).

When ignited, 9" flames shot out from behind the control panel nearly burning my arm.  Had I been leaned over the grill or on my knees I'd be missing eyebrows right now.

Fortunately, I'm relatively handy and I was able to take the control assembly apart and reattach everything properly so that my $30 steak dinner wasn't an additional loss.

Based on the fact the packaging was intact and there was such obvious cosmetic damage, I'm guess it fell off the assembly line and was just packed up without further QC or was a very poor refurbish job (I did not purchase refurbished).

If returning it wouldn't be such a hassle, I'd ship it back and buy a Weber.

I really wanted to love this grill and tell my Weber friends they wasted $400, but it's not looking promising.


----------



## shred (Jun 24, 2013)

I just heard back from them.  They've graciously offered to replace all the damaged parts (firebox, lid and side burner table).  I'd say I'm satisfied.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a craigslist shopper. It takes patience though. If you want something "right now" it probably wouldn't work out for ya. I've been a charcoal guy on the grill for about 8 years. Lately been yearning to pick up a gas grill and give it another whirl. Picked this up for $150













IMG_20130626_201538.jpg



__ yardbird
__ Jun 26, 2013






It's a Ducane Stainless. Came with rotisserie (and the IR back burner), side burner, a really heavy cover, and it cleaned up real well. Was owned by a 72 year old retired school principal and was on a covered patio with its cover on. I don't think they used it much. Has REALLY heavy stainless rod cooking grates. They'll probably outlast the rest of the grill. I was also looking at the Weber Genesis but having a hard time justifying the 7 or 8 hundred bucks just to see if I'd like having a gas grill again. For a buck and a half this won't be such an expensive experiment :)


----------



## pawn657 (Jun 27, 2013)

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the one on Amazon. Should arrive tomorrow. Thanks for the updates and your opinion. Like you can not wait to host the Weber group this 4th and show them money does not always buy happiness, or a better piece of grilled meat!


----------



## pitsteeler (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, I was going to buy a WEBER GRILL for my new replacement but, after shopping around and seeing the DYNA-GLO  it is well worth every dime.  And, I saved a few bucks by not buying the Weber easy to assemble at home if, you choose that option I had in done in 45 minutes no problems at all. Over all its a 10 out of  10 rating for everything on the Dyna-Glo's.  Great product  easy assembly great working grill!!!


----------



## stokinsmokebbq (Sep 9, 2014)

Im in the market as well and was going to by the 5 burner brinkman thats in home depot.  Another user on here said i shoukd look into the dyna glo 5 burner and i must say after reading the reviews it looks like a no brainer.. hopefully the experience is a little better.


----------



## breez22 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys. I have been looking for a new grill also. I really  like  the  weber  but the wife says no. I too have beem looking at dyna glo 5 burner. It looks really good had all the features I want. How are yours holding up after a year or more?


----------



## rpcookin (Feb 6, 2015)

I just got my 5 burner (plus side burner) Dyna Glo before Christmas.  It was on sale on Cyber Monday after Thanksgiving for about $100 of the regular price - $400 and free shipping through Home Depot.  Because of the weather and lack of any real opportunity, I have only used it once so far, but that was a success.  

Assembly was fairly easy, although it took a couple of hours.  Nothing seemed to be damaged in shipping, everything fit properly.  I went to Home Depot and got a propane bottle and fired it up.  No problems there either.  

I'm planning on doing something simple this evening, probably just burgers.  So far so good, but I haven't really put to any sort of a test yet.


----------



## stokinsmokebbq (Feb 13, 2015)

My wife bought me the same 5 burner dynaglo for christmas...do you like yours? I feel as though its material is cheap and thin ..i was kinda dissappointed..and i am having a problem getting a good sear on steaks ..also that huge open gap in the back i feel like its losing alot heat that it could be holding onto...just curious on ur opinion on it?


----------



## rpcookin (Feb 15, 2015)

StokinSmokeBBQ said:


> My wife bought me the same 5 burner dynaglo for christmas...do you like yours? I feel as though its material is cheap and thin ..i was kinda dissappointed..and i am having a problem getting a good sear on steaks ..also that huge open gap in the back i feel like its losing alot heat that it could be holding onto...just curious on ur opinion on it?


I've done burgers, rib eye steaks and brats so far, and all seemed to come out nicely.  I don't like to carbonize my meat when I sear, so it seems fine to me.  Certainly better than paying the additional $400 for a Weber just to have the sear station.  I always let it preheat for 10-15 minutes, to get everything good and hot - last night I was just using 3 burners for doing 2 steaks.  

I did a pair of premium dry aged bone-in rib eyes last night for Valentines and they came out just the way I like them - nicely browned outside and medium rare inside.  I did them in the garage with the door just half open because we had a strong east wind blowing in some cold wintry air.  It was still pretty cold there, about 40°, but the steaks came out okay.  The gauge in the hood showed it hitting about 500° with just 3 burners, but I have no idea how accurate that thing is - using the term "accurate" in the same sentence with a hood thermometer is probably an oxymoron, if past experience is any indication.


----------



## ewillie (Feb 16, 2015)

I went back and forth around the holidays on a gas grill myself.  I had a 5 burner Vermont Castings that was showing it's age, but I have a Big Green Egg and a Traeger, so I didn't think I needed a huge gas grill.

I looked at a variety of grills but ended up with a Weber E310 which is a no-frills three burner.  Bought it on Amazon for $485, no tax and free shipping.

It went together beautifully, and seems very solid with even heat.  I've done steaks, chicken, and burgers on it so far (Central Ohio weather has not cooperated much the last couple of months), and all have come out well.  I'm particularly pleased with the ignitor, which fires after barely touching it, a feature I've found problematic on past grills.

As I said, very basic, but nice quality.  Very pleased so far.


----------



## kcrancho (May 26, 2015)

Has anyone trie  Char broil commercial series??!!  Excellent long lasting and great price!!  Now they have infrared!! Awesome!  PLUSSS!!  You can get the conversion kit to have it run on LP or natural gas!!!


----------



## kcrancho (May 26, 2015)

They don't sell those anymore that I could find anyway..  They say Lowes butLowes says they don't??  The good thing is I think they have parts for them still.  Yes they are real good grills and can't see why they would discontinue them.


----------



## matchew (May 28, 2015)

We purchesed a Char Broil infared grill a couple years ago. If you cook anything with a high fat content like any steak with a good marble to it or 80/20 burger we would be sending smoke signals to the next town over due to the fat dripping on the tray/shild that makes the grill "infared". That same tray needed to be replaced twice in two years due to corrosion. We cook on the grill at least a couple times a week and keep it coverd when not in use.

We ended up replacing it this year with the Dyna Glo 4 burner with side burner. Used it at least a dozen times and so far so good. I do notice some corrosion on the burner covers/deflectors however....


----------



## gardyloo (Jun 3, 2015)

First post here, seems like a nice group.

We're also looking at getting a two burner grill since it's just the two of us now.

Now that you've had them a bit, how do you like your Dyna-Glo's?


----------



## stokinsmokebbq (Jun 3, 2015)

I bought the 5 burne. Had it since christmas...gotta say im not happy with the quality of metal...its very thing ..the flaver bars that cover the burners burn and stain very easily (like the build up of what u cook) ive tried indirect cooking and doesnt hold heat well and not a very good char when u wanna achieve that....i did alotta researched and am not happy with my decision


----------



## biscardi (Jun 22, 2016)

Bought a Dyna-Glo from home depot and am very happy wit it.. It's a 3 burner ( not side burnder) I was over a neighbors house who has a Weber 2 burner and did not see much difference in the construction. Stick with the Dyna-Glo.


----------



## jakke (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi I am from the Netherlands and OWN a weber Genesis gold for 13 years and the performance is super and also all the party. I moven for a work assignment to the US online for two years and bought an les expensive dyna glow with six burgers.

I realize That the parts are less solid then the Weber but I was surprised by the performance within 6 minutes preheating I reached 600F and grilling goes perfect. I am very pleased so far.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 5, 2017)

I will say, my son bought a Weber grill several years ago.  He refurbished it last year, purchased the replacement parts from the Weber website with no problem and is a happy camper with it.


----------

